# Roubaix elite triple or switch to compact double



## sheps58 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have the elite triple 52 42 30 triple. I am thinking about a compact double and new wheels. I live in Ct, lots of hills Is it worth the cost of the switch? How much do I loose in the low gears? I can not stay in my middle ring on steep hills. I am new to road biking. I notice people with doubles do less shifting. The LBS tells me keep thr triple and invest in new wheels.


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

sheps58 said:


> I have the elite triple 52 42 30 triple. I am thinking about a compact double and new wheels. I live in Ct, lots of hills Is it worth the cost of the switch? How much do I loose in the low gears? I can not stay in my middle ring on steep hills. I am new to road biking. I notice people with doubles do less shifting. The LBS tells me keep thr triple and invest in new wheels.



If you have to use the small ring to climb steep hills,I don't know why you'd even consider getting rid of the triple. Your LBS is spot on . Keep the triple and upgrade your wheelset.The people you've noticed who do less shifting with doubles are simply much stronger riders.As you get stronger ,you may not use the small ring as much, but it'll always be there just in case.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Triple*



sheps58 said:


> I have the elite triple 52 42 30 triple. I am thinking about a compact double and new wheels. I live in Ct, lots of hills Is it worth the cost of the switch? How much do I loose in the low gears? I can not stay in my middle ring on steep hills. I am new to road biking. I notice people with doubles do less shifting. The LBS tells me keep thr triple and invest in new wheels.


Keep the triple, on recovery rides it is great knowing it is there, I am not sold on the compact crank at this time, to me you loose on the top end going from a 53 to a 50, also as a new cyclist, the 42 middle is great gearing for easy spinning. I like to ride a high cadence, the triple will give you more range for now.

anyone agree?

-DK


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

*Yeah... I'll second most of those statements*

I haven't ridden a compact crank but I have done doubles and triples...
Personally, unless you are racing (or training to race, which I no longer do) I prefer the triple, if for no other reason than I KNOW that I can climb ANYTHING with a triple on my road bike. PERIOD. There isn't even a question... keep your triple, and upgrade your wheels. Once you are stronger, or getting ready to give racing a shot then go to a double, not a compact either or you'll get smoked in competition 90% of the time from what I have heard.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 8, 2006)

*10 speed and compact crank*

I havent determined yet about advantages of the compact crankset and riding in high winds. I suspected this fall that my triple 9 left some gearing on the table ie in the large ring in a headwind that let the double 10 guys perform better in wind. My idea is that a compact on a 9 or 10 spd would give me the gearing I need for wind. That alone is the sole reason I went to a double 10 53/39 this winter. I am still sold on the triple, although as you guys know, it is harder to tune and gives up range on your cassette. 

My thoughts on this are a 53/39 10 speed with a compact shimano 7700 for any climbing events. I live in a rolling hill area, no real climbs here, so I can play with this idea. The triple seems to be the most versital if you can get comfortable with the fact that tuning and rear cassette range are something you must live with......


----------



## cslayton (Jul 23, 2005)

From the other side of the argument: I switched to the Compact Double from the full-sized double, my triple days are over. I agree 100% that if you are beginning and need climbing help, stick with the triple. If you are planning to carry much extra weight (semi-loaded), stick with the triple. I ride the 2005 Roubaix Elite. 

I found that I was not improving my climbing skills by being completely reliant on "granny." 

I went with the FSA Carbon Pro, and I would recommend the FSA C16 front derailleur, it functions better than my previous Campy Record for this Compact Crank. (I replaced brakes with Mavic and rear derailleur with Campy Record, and I used the Wheels Manufacturing Dura Ace cogs with Campy spacing, the Dura Ace chain, and FSA BB, Cranks and front derailleur). I went with Neuvation M28 aero wheels and felt that this offset any loss of gears by going compact, by having stiffer than OEM wheels and reducing the overall bike weight. 

If you need a mess of gears, you cannot do better than the triple, but I needed to become a stronger rider and went a little weight weenie (not totally, I still have a rack and trunk), and I found that with the Compact my climbing is incrementally better with each ascent (I do a mile up every day, weather permitting).

Zero Gravity has just released a lustworthy compact at close to $700 - 800, have not heard any riders comments on it as yet.


----------

